#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rocket AC Prism para PTMP

## gustavo_marcon

Boa tarde, alguem usando o Rocket AC Prism em painel setorial para atendimento de clientes poderia comentar como tem se saido os testes, se compensa trocar um rocket m5 que atende atualmente, tem alguma melhora se os clientes continuarem sendo da linha m5 e trabalhando em 20mhz?

----------


## Fallout

melhoria não vai ter nos clientes com M5 vai fica a mesma coisa só vale apena se tive pensando em usa ac nos clientes novos ela ia ser homologada mais devido ao novo modelo gen2 foi cancelado agora quem vai ser homologado é o modelo RP‑5AC‑Gen2 de preferencia a este o primeiro foi deixado de lado coisa de 2 semanas já vai ta no mercado 229.24 EUR coisa de uns 780 reais

----------


## raumaster

Queria saber quando q o recurso de GPS vai sair e se vai funcionar direito dessa vez!

----------


## Maclaud

comprei um par do rocket prism gen2, vou usa-lo como ptmp, assim q finalizar os testes posto aqui.

----------


## raumaster

Blz! No aguardo!

----------


## Maclaud

bom dia @*raumaster* - Fiz os testes em uma setorial mimo 2x2 5G20 ubnt, ela nao é AC, mas nos testes passou 129 megas e em uso teve picos de 88 megas, acredito se botar AC com AC deve passar mais.
depois posto as fotos aqui pra vcs, o que achei bom foi que mesmo passando 80megas de cosnumo dos clientes o processamento do radio nao topou ficou na media de 58%.
Transferi 13 clientes pra ela, vou subir para 35 clientes pra ver ate onde ela guenta.
Esse PRISM GEN2 me pareceu um equipamento muito bom. Mas ainda é cedo para dar uma possição definitva, tá em produção a 2 dias apenas.

----------


## Maclaud

segue o print Anexo 67645

----------


## klabundee

> segue o print Anexo 67645


"Especificado Anexo inválido. Se você seguiu um link válido, por favor notifique o administrador"

----------


## Fallout

> segue o print Anexo 67645


amigo não consigo ver o print parece esta corrompido esse gen2 não teria melhor ganho com clientes usando também ac gen2 ?

----------


## Maclaud

vou anexar novamente,

----------


## Maclaud

> amigo não consigo ver o print parece esta corrompido esse gen2 não teria melhor ganho com clientes usando também ac gen2 ?


acredito que sim, teria maior ganho, porem não vou trocar tudo agora, por isso a intenção de testar.

----------


## Maclaud

> amigo não consigo ver o print parece esta corrompido esse gen2 não teria melhor ganho com clientes usando também ac gen2 ?


acredito que sim, porem não vou trocar tudo agora, por isso a intençao de testar.

----------


## pkmc

Gostaria de uma informação dos colegas se possível, se a Rocket AC Prism tem a opção de Compilance testing, ou algum script para inserir uma gama maior de frequencias ?
Desde já agradeço

----------


## HypertecNet

Amigo Maclaud, voce esta testando com nano loco m5 mesmo? outra coisa me falaram que esse ap ac funciona com as nano loco m5 e litebeam ac no mesmo painel?

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho 2 lite ac e 2 gen2. Está superando com folga a dupla 912+sxt até então imbatível.

Uso no modo misto, cliente somente linha N

----------


## Maclaud

> Amigo Maclaud, voce esta testando com nano loco m5 mesmo? outra coisa me falaram que esse ap ac funciona com as nano loco m5 e litebeam ac no mesmo painel?


minha rede é toda Mimo 2x2 N - nenhuma CPE AC no momento em clientes, os testes tem sido feito com nano loco m5 e powerbeam m300, firmware XW ver 5.6.15... estou muito satisfeito porque mais que dobrei a capacidade de banda... com rocket m5 passar no gargalo 35-45megas, e o processamento topava, agora consegui mais de 75megas em uma unica setorial

----------


## Maclaud

> Tenho 2 lite ac e 2 gen2. Está superando com folga a dupla 912+sxt até então imbatível.
> 
> Uso no modo misto, cliente somente linha N


aqui tambem @*JonasMT*, ja esta em produção a 2 semanas e estou extremamente satisfeito.

----------


## raumaster

Bom saber os resultados! Obrigado aos que postaram!

Infelizmente o espectro aqui tá muito pior do que as imagens postadas ai. Toda essa faixa de 5000 ate 5900 ta quase tdo amarelo, laranja e vermelho. Alguns pontos verdes... Pra ter um desempenho alto só com espectro limpo.

----------


## Maclaud

Prezados ja esta em produção a 2 meses e passando cerca de 130 megas no pico, estamos tão satisfeito aqui com os resultados que estamos expandindo com pequenos pops EM PONTOS ESTRATÉGICOS da forma mais barata mesmo, por enquanto, com SECTOR AM5G20 +ROCKET PRISM GEN2, e nos clientes NANOLOCO 13dbi M5 ou POWERBEAM 22dbi 300 M5

----------


## FMANDU

> Prezados ja esta em produção a 2 meses e passando cerca de 130 megas no pico, estamos tão satisfeito aqui com os resultados que estamos expandindo com pequenos pops EM PONTOS ESTRATÉGICOS da forma mais barata mesmo, por enquanto, com SECTOR AM5G20 +ROCKET PRISM GEN2, e nos clientes NANOLOCO 13dbi M5 ou POWERBEAM 22dbi 300 M5


Você pode postar um print no horario de pico pra ver quanto esta passando e a quantidade de clientes?

----------


## aragaodiego

Sensacional @*Maclaud* tenho visto bastantes provedores satisfeitos com o Rocket Prism passando em média 80Mb em mixed-mode (clientes N e AC) em ambientes com muita interferência.

Ele tem um chipset separado para filtrar o sinal e reduzir o ruído de canais vizinhos, isolando canais adjacentes em até 30dB.

E tem também sincronização por GPS sem necessidade de licença :Rock: 

Artigo sobre o airPrism:
https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...rovedores-wisp

----------


## Aurio

Lendo os comentários dos amigos,me sinto um idiota (enganado) com uma marca que investimos muito dinheiro que prometia uma banda passante superior a 30mega, falei 30mega para não falar que era bem mais o prometido, sendo que quando passa de 17mega a latência sobe, internet fica lenta uma Bost..... mesmo, desejo que os amigos que estão usando o rádio da ubnt tenham mais sucesso e sossego, coisa que não estou tendo.

----------


## jallesvides

Boa tarde amigo, tudo bem?

Me chamo Jalles e faço parte do suporte da Ubiquiti no Brasil.

Gostaria de entender um pouco mais do teu cenário e tentar ajuda-lo de alguma forma. 

Segue meus contatos:

[email protected]
(48) 99125-4554 - Whatsapp 

Abraço.

----------


## Aurio

Boa tarde jalles,
Não me referi a marca UBNT e sim outra marca, desde já agradeço sua anteção.

----------


## 1929

Opa, não querendo colocar lenha na fogueira, mas a bem da verdade você citou a marca Ubiquiti como sendo a que não gostou. A não ser que não tenha conseguido se expressar da maneira correta.

Você escreveu: ...¨*desejo que os amigos que estão usando o rádio da ubnt tenham mais sucesso e sossego, coisa que não estou tendo.*¨

O suporte UBNT prontamente se apresentou para colocar a cara a tapa ou então tentar resolver seu problema. Ele merece atenção..

----------


## Aurio

putz foi mal ai, não me refiro a UBNT e sim uma outra marca, onde investimos muito dinheiro,
só que agora não temos condições financeiras para investir na UBNT, eu estava desejando que quem esta usando a UBNT tenha ainda mais sucesso.

----------

